# Concrete dust and frizzy hair



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Been rebuilding my chimney, and after too many trips up & down the scaffold I'm feeling silly. :jester:

So how do you guys keep your gorgeous locks smooth and silky? Or do you just live with a buzz cut?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya know a Boom Lift would make those trips up and down easy...:thumbsup:

Haircut...

#1 on the sides, finger length on top...:thumbsup:

No fuss no worry....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Buzz cut twice a year. Long the rest


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been cutting my own hair for the past 20 yrs.

0000: sides and back
#1, with a 1/2" guard on the top, and just fade-in the two


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just use conditioner after a dusty day. Makes my shoulder hair shiny and soft.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its even better when your getting drizzled on all day. 

A patriots hat will fix that. Bradey's tears cure cancer.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Buzz cut and a boom lift :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Its hell on my beard, haha.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Braid and Aunt Jemima bandanna.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Frank Castle said:


> Braid and Aunt Jemima bandanna.


Usually something with a more girly pattern.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It'd take more than a bandanna to protect my beard too. Then I'd probably get shot for being an Arab invader.

If I could afford a boom lift, someone else would be getting paid to do the job. :laughing:


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Wash hair with baking soda and vinegar works incredibly well to revive blown out, straw man hair and skin.

I posted this in some other thread last week too.

Try it... Cant beat the price and versatility of these two


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Concrete dust ...Drywall dust... Same thang!!! Ya walk away feeling like a 
brillo pad. I cut my my hair once a year ! Maybe twice a year Depending on who died or who's getting married . That's right!!! I still got hair...You ain't buzzin me!


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Get salon grade conditioner. It's worth the $$


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Amelia ...The shower in our master bath looks like a Chemistry experiment 
My eyes aren't so good ... so sometimes I'm not all too sure what I'm washing my hair with !!!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Amelia ...The shower in our master bath looks like a Chemistry experiment
> My eyes aren't so good ... so sometimes I'm not all too sure what I'm washing my hair with !!!


Know what you mean! Grew up with four sisters and one bathroom, now a wife and four daughters. I'm pretty sure half the time I wah my hair it's not shampoo!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Know what you mean! Grew up with four sisters and one bathroom, now a wife and four daughters. I'm pretty sure half the time I wah my hair it's not shampoo!


LOL!! We only have two baths . There's 4 of us so . You gotta get up real early if you want one! If your the last one up and you wanna take a shower ..It's gonna be a little chilly!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Know what you mean! Grew up with four sisters and one bathroom, now a wife and four daughters. I'm pretty sure half the time I wah my hair it's not shampoo!


You got 4 girls Mike??  I'm sorry Man!!! 

That's a whole lot of wee wees to worry about!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> Usually something with a more girly pattern.:laughing:


I have a full collection of bandanas, including some green, light blue, and yellow ones. In some places the red, dark blue, and black ones have gang meanings, and a yellow polka-dot lets those guys keep on walking by.

I like bandanas - they're great for keeping plaster and other stuff (including the sun) off of your head. Sometimes a brim gets in the way.

As for hair-cuts - what little I have gets a #1 all over.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Head is buzzed. The beard gets pampered. 

Either 

Phytobaume

or 

OGX


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> You got 4 girls Mike??  I'm sorry Man!!!
> 
> That's a whole lot of wee wees to worry about!


And four boys. That's allot more wee wees to worry about.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> And four boys. That's allot more wee wees to worry about.


Wait.......Let me get this straight...:blink: You got 8 kids?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Wait.......Let me get this straight...:blink: You got 8 kids?


Yeah, figured that would blow you away.
No, I'm not Amish.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mnld said:


> Yeah, figured that would blow you away. No, I'm not Amish.


Mormon?


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I was thinking.......Catholic? My mom's side is Catholic and it's a small army. 

8 is to much lost sleep for me!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

dielectricunion said:


> Wash hair with baking soda and vinegar works incredibly well to revive blown out, straw man hair and skin.


I'll pass on that. I'm not a clogged drain.






Usually.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

I gave up worrying about it long ago, I've been relegated to the Einstein look for years now....


----------



## Duner (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't worry about it much either, but I do buzz my head every once in a while to make it that much easier.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Not quite a buzz, but keep it pretty short. I live in a baseball cap. Have so many I'm never sure which one I have on. The newer ones don't go to work for a while, they get rotated in after the new car smell is gone.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Before i started in masonry i only washed my hair with shampoo or any type of soap once or twice a year...EWWWW I know... but after a week or 2 your body regulates the grease and it's not that weird...like that for 5 years or so and nobody could ever tell. before the first week in the trade was done I was washing my hair daily again


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> The newer ones don't go to work for a while, they get rotated in after the new car smell is gone.


Hah! I'm keeping that one. :laughing:


----------

